# maître de l'action



## marchinoberta

Ciao a tutti!

Volevo chiedere un aiuto nella resa dell'espressione "_maître de l'action_"

La frase è la seguente:
"Les quelques versets analysés ici forment le maillon d’une chaîne. Ils constituent avec la
suite, la comparution devant Hérode (23, 6-12), le dialogue de Pilate avec les autorités juives
(23, 13-16), et la décision d’un Pilate indécis (23, 18-25), une unité littéraire dont le gouverneur
romain est le maître de l’action."

Come tradurlo? Si potrebbe dire: "[...] un'unità letteraria di cui il governatore detta i tempi dell'azione"? O è troppo "calcistica"? 
Meglio "protagonista dell'azione"? "colui che determina l'azione"? Boh!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Marchinoberta,
Il senso è sicuramente "il protagonista, il carattere principale". Non mi piace più di tanto "l'azione", potresti forse parlare di un'unità letteraria al centro della quale sta il governatore romano.


----------



## marchinoberta

Grazie Matoupaschat! 
Quindi meglio "carattere principale" piuttosto che qualcosa tipo "unità letteraria in cui l'azione è condotta dal governatore romano"?
Grazie ancora!


----------



## matoupaschat

Credo di sì: devi vedere "l'action" come lo sfondo, la trama di un lavoro teatrale. Forse anche l'azione, ma non condotta, vissuta dal governatore. Sempre secondo me...


----------



## Nunou

Ciao a tutti e due,
io non capisco bene cosa significhi in questo contesto "unità letteraria". Trattandosi dei versetti della Bibbia ( e presumo che sia così), forse si dovrebbe dire un paragrafo/capitolo (_o altro...sinceramente non so bene come si suddivide la Bibbia_) 
- che vede al centro dell'azione - come parte attiva/ attore /protagonista della scena/della situazione_ -_ il governatore romano 
- centrato prevalentemente sull'operato/sul comportamento/le decisioni del governatore romano...

Forse maître de l'action (_personne qui a un pouvoir de domination sur les êtres ou les choses / personne qui a quelqu'un sous sa dépendance, sous son autorité_) si può anche tradurre semplicemente con "capo / commandante / capitano / giudice" (della situazione / delle circostanze)


Uhmmm....non mi soddisfa del tutto, ci penso ancora un po' e poi ritorno.


----------



## matoupaschat

"Unité littéraire" significa che i brani hanno un carattere comune che gli conferisce/ne fa un'unità centrata, come lo dici, sul governatore, no?
Ma sono sicuro che "maître de l'action" non si può capire come lo ipotizzi alla fine .


----------



## Nunou

Grazie per la spiegazione di unité littéraire...sarà la stanchezza ma non l'avevo proprio capita così 

Più la rileggo e più lascerei il "centrato prevalentemente sull'operato/sul comportamento....." dove per azione s'intende il centro della storia di cui
si parla. 

 Forse personaggio chiave / figura centrale - basilare...o altro sinonimo. 

Per eventuali nuove idee ...a domattina!!! Ora non connetto praticamente più..

Bonne nuit!!


----------



## Nunou

Questa mattina direi: Unità letteraria* centrata sul ruolo/sulla figura del governatore romano. 


*P.S.: _Rimango comunque un po' dubbiosa sull'uso di questa espressione in italiano_ _ma forse è solo perché non  mi era ancora capitato di doverla  interpretare in questo senso. Sul dizionario ho trovato il termine "pericope" (breve passo delle sacre scritture)...dunque unità intesa come gruppo di passi delle sacre scritture? 
http://dizionari.hoepli.it/Dizionario_Italiano/parola/pericope.aspx?idD=1&Query=pericope

_Buona giornata!


----------



## matoupaschat

> Questa mattina direi: Unità letteraria centrata sul ruolo/sulla figura del governatore romano.


Così mi piace .
Buona giornata a te!


----------



## marchinoberta

Grazie ad entrambi!
Mi avete dato dei preziosi suggerimenti 

Preciso solo il concetto di "unità letteraria": la pericope è una sezione, un brano dell'opera, mentre l'"unità letteraria" comprende "idealmente" un brano o una serie di brani che presentano caratteristiche simili che li leghino in qualche modo uno all'altro. Qui infatti il "collante" è proprio l'agire di Pilato, il suo essere protagonista in questa serie di scene, le quali si assomigliano pure per la presenza di dialoghi, di interrogatori e di comuni strutturazioni.


----------



## Nunou

Grazie per la spiegazione,
sì ora capisco meglio e posso quindi ampliare il mio personale concetto di unita letteraria


----------

